

Abusing HTTP Status Codes to Expose Private Information - mike-cardwell
https://secure.grepular.com/Abusing_HTTP_Status_Codes_to_Expose_Private_Information

======
mike-cardwell
If you get an SSL error when going to that website, it's because your
browser/os combination doesn't have the cacert.org root installed. If you
still want to access the content, you can either put in a temporary exception
or install the cacert root.

